# A very simple jig



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.

Once I finished the milling of wood, the next step to make the crib, is to assembly the frames for the headboard and footboard. Since the stretchers were so large (almost 1400mm) I was needing a jig to make the tenons in my chinese table saw. The mortises were done in my bench drill.

With two wooden pieces I made a 90 degrees angle and, using Pythagorean theorem (3, 4, 5) I fixed it with another piece. 

The pictures worth more than the words.:yes4::yes4::yes4:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a great example of a tenoning jig that can be made with shop scraps Alexis. I love to see jigs like that so that novice members can see that you don't have to be a millionaire to make things out of wood. Ingenuity can replace money in many cases.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Simple, yes. Works, yes. You did good.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Good job. Necessity is truly the mother of invention at times.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You did great, Alexis.

You will be in trouble as the grand daughter grows and you have to make a longer bed....LOL.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Simple is always best. Great job, Alexis.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I think this is what happens when we need something we do not have. You used your brain rather than your pocketbook. Great Idea and something most everyone can use at some point. I copied the the picture and have already added it to my Woodworking file on my puter. Thanks to you


----------



## ssevey17 (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Great idea Alexis, my friend! This makes me kinda embarassed that I have a store-bought tenoning jig. This is just one example of several of your resourceful ideas!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks, Otis.

Coming from you, this is a nice compliment!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, great idea. Will use your design.

Best
Erik


----------

